# A gift from Mike



## justturnin (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, sometime ago I cast this blank. It did not turn out so great for two reasons, I thought the color was ugly and the white pigment did not dissolve and left flakes in the resin. Well the blank sat on my desk for a couple of months until one day I had a order going to Mike Yingling sitting on the dresser with some room in it, so I tossed it in. I warned Mike of the ugliness headed his way and asked that if he cannot use it to do what I could not and toss it. Well a couple of days later I got an email from Mike confirming that he agreed that this was one ugly blank. Then he joked and said he was going to finish it and send it back. Well I figured it was a joke until today when I grabbed the mail. Well let me tell you, this thing is gorgeous, just cool as can be and I don't mind the green so much now. Thank you Mike for this gift, it is most appreciated and has put a huge smile on my face. Now, if I can get my daughter to give it back so I can play. I was callin' gobblers at the school when I picked her up 30 minutes ago.

Jumpin' Cholla cast in Baby Turd Green Alumilite turn by Mike Yingling


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 18, 2012)

very very nice twig thats awsome mike another great one super duck


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, ya can't complain about that. Whatta deal! I need to trade some purdy wood for one of those.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool! I'd always heard that you could polish a turd, but I guess a green baby turd is another story!

I think it looks pretty sharp!


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice looking call


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweet looking Pot call. Going to have to try that wood one day. Rick


----------



## myingling (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris Glad you liked the call ,, i like the name baby turd green LOL Just figured sence you throw the blank in i would make something up send back to you ,, 

Makin calls is small hobby for me that is very addicting ,, iam always up for good trade calls for some wood ,,,,Any one thinking of tryin these blanks go for it you will not be disapointed ,, its amazing what comes out when you begin turning these


----------



## mikey0715 (Sep 24, 2012)

myingling said:


> Chris Glad you liked the call ,, i like the name baby turd green LOL Just figured sence you throw the blank in i would make something up send back to you ,,
> 
> Makin calls is small hobby for me that is very addicting ,, iam always up for good trade calls for some wood ,,,,Any one thinking of tryin these blanks go for it you will not be disapointed ,, its amazing what comes out when you begin turning these



Mike makes some great call!!! Congrats!!


----------

